# Dave Z - Stop Tech Question



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

Dave,

I'm considering a stop tech 4 wheel kit for my 540i.

Your site says the kit fits under style 66 wheels. Is this front only or will they also fit the back if I go with a 4 wheel kit? I'm looking at using my 66 wheels for winter.

I assume I'll have no problems whatsoever front or rear with my 19" CH's.

Second question relates to the 4 wheel kit for the M5. It's the same part # as the 540i kit so I assume it's the exact same parts. Why does the stock M5 wheel which is 18" not fit over the rear brake kit (Stop Tech catalog says it doesn't)? Seems odd especially if the style 66 at 17" would?:dunno:

I'm trying to understand all ramifications of going with the stop tech which includes the need for winter wheels and the possibility that I might trade up to an M5 and want to take my BBK and CH wheels with me and put them on the M5.

With respect to Brembo vs. Stop Tech it strikes me I have more fitment options with Stop Tech and the difference between the two is subjective and minimal from a performance perspective. Clearly Brembo has the more prestigious "Brand" but I'm not sure that would translate into a difference at the track.

Your thoughts and council would be appreciated.

Thx!


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

The 19" BBS CH wheels are fine. You can convince yourself by printing out and using the template at: http://www.stoptech.com/wheelfitchart/wheelchart_index.htm

The Style 66M wheels fit over the front brakes but do NOT fit over the rear brakes. If you check my wheel fitment page at http://www.zeckhausen.com/BMW/E39_installation_photos.htm, you will see the Style 66M wheel clearly labeled as front only. It's not even possible to make them fit using spacers.

If you're looking for a 17" BMW factory winter wheel, you might consider the Style 49.

The M5 and 540i kits are exactly the same. The 18" M5 wheels don't clear the rear brakes because they have caliper-to-spoke interference problems. Even the much smaller Brembo rear brake kit requires a 3mm spacer to work under the stock rear wheel.

Keep in mind that StopTech balances their brake systems. If you get their front brake kit, it will have smaller caliper pistons in order to work with the factory rear brakes. If you get a 4-wheel kit, it will have front calipers with larger pistons in order to work with the StopTech rear brakes.


----------



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

DZeckhausen said:


> If you're looking for a 17" BMW factory winter wheel, you might consider the Style 49.


Thanks for the info and quick reply Dave. If I understand correctly the Style 49 will fit over both the front and rear StopTech kit?

This one right?










Sure wish I lived in SoCal and didn't have to worry about old man winter!

Do you know off hand what other reasonably inexpensive 17 or 18's would work for winter?

Cheers


----------

